# posting question



## SolaSaint (Nov 4, 2009)

Why do I sometimes get a message when I post a reply in a thread that says my post won't be seen until a moderator approves it? Have I broken a rule or is this normal in certain forums? Thanks


----------



## ewenlin (Nov 4, 2009)

It's for moderated forums such as Politics & Government or Translations & Manuscripts.

You can see the header at the top of that particular forum.

Don't think you've broken any rules.... yet. Bound to happen if you're active in those forums. Wonder why they're moderated in the first place?


----------



## Zenas (Nov 4, 2009)

Just a rule in certain forums... if you believe that sort of thing.

Personally, I think Col. L. is watching us at all times. That's why I wear this hat.


----------



## SolaSaint (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks, now I'm the idiot for not reading the headers?


----------



## Athaleyah (Nov 4, 2009)

Not really, once you know what the forum is for, you don't often read the headers.


----------

